# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermeni İsyanı Ve Katliamları

## ceydaaa

4.jpgBerlin Antlaşması'nın imzalanmasını izleyen dönemde Ermeni sorunu iki yönde gelişmiştir. Bunlardan ilki, Batılı devletlerin Osmanlı İmparatorluğu üzerindeki baskı ve müdahaleleri; ikincisi ise, Anadolu, Suriye ve Rumeli'de yaşayan Ermenilerin Anadolu'nun çeşitli yerlerinde, özellikle Doğu Anadolu ve Klikya'da yeraltında örgütlenmeleri ve silahlanmalarıdır.

İlk kışkırtmalar Rusya'dan gelmeye başlamış, Rusların bu tutumu İngiliz ve Fransızları Ermenilerle daha çok ilgilenmeye sevk etmiştir. Doğu Anadolu'daki İngiliz Konsoloslukları'nın sayısı hızla artmış, ayrıca bölgeye çok sayıda Protestan misyonerler gönderilmiştir. Bu kışkırtmalar sonucunda Doğu Anadolu'da 1880'den itibaren çeşitli Ermeni komiteleri kurulmaya başlamıştır. Ancak, yerel düzeyde kalan bu komiteler, Osmanlı yönetiminden şikayeti olmayan, barış ve refah içinde yaşayan Ermeni halkının ilgisini çekmediğinden başarılı olamamıştır.

Osmanlı Ermenilerini içeride kurulan komiteler yoluyla devlete karşı harekete geçirmek mümkün olmayınca, bu kez Rus Ermenilerine Osmanlı toprakları dışında komiteler kurdurulması yoluna gidilmiştir. Böylece 1887'de Cenevre'de sosyalist eğilimli, ılımlı militan Hınçak, 1890'da ise Tiflis'te aşırı, terör, isyan, mücadele ve bağımsızlık yanlısı Taşnak Komiteleri ortaya çıkmıştır. Bu komitelere, "Anadolu topraklarının ve Osmanlı Ermenilerinin kurtarılması" hedef olarak gösterilmiştir.

İstanbul'da örgütlenen ve Avrupa devletlerinin dikkatlerini Ermeni meselesine çekerek Osmanlı Ermenilerini kışkırtmayı hedefleyen Hınçakların başlattığı ayaklanma girişimlerini, aralarında siyasi mücadele başlayan Taşnaklarınki izlemiştir. Bu ayaklanma girişimlerinin ortak özellikleri; Osmanlı ülkesine dışarıdan gelen komitelerce planlanmış ve yönlendirilmiş olmaları ile örgütlenme faaliyetlerinde Anadolu'ya yayılan misyonerlerin büyük katkısının bulunmasıdır.

İlk isyan 1890'daki Erzurum'da gerçekleşmiştir. Bunu, yine aynı yıl meydana gelen Kumkapı gösterisi, 1892-93'te Kayseri, Yozgat, Çorum ve Merzifon olayları, 1894'te Sasun isyanı, Babıali gösterisi ve Zeytun isyanı, 1896'da Van isyanı ve Osmanlı Bankası'nın işgali, 1903'te ikinci Sasun isyanı, 1905'te Sultan Abdülhamid'e suikast girişimi ve nihayet 1909'da gerçekleşen Adana isyanı izlemiştir. 1914'de Zeytun'da 100, 1915 Van olaylarında 3.000 ve 1914-1915 Muş olaylarında 20.000 Türk, Ermeni mezalimi sonucu hayatlarını kaybetmiştir.

İsyanların Osmanlı kuvvetlerince bastırılması, dünya kamuoyuna propaganda maksatlı olarak "Müslümanlar Hıristiyanları katlediyor" mesajıyla yansıtılmış ve Ermeni sorunu giderek uluslararası bir sorun niteliği kazanmıştır. Nitekim, döneme ait İngiliz ve Rus diplomatik temsilciliklerinin raporları, "Ermeni ihtilalcilerin hedefinin karışıklıklar çıkararak Osmanlıların karşılık vermesini ve böylece yabancı ülkelerin duruma müdahalesini sağlamak" olduğunu kaydetmektedir.

Öte yandan sömürgeci devletlerin diplomatik temsilcilikleri Anadolu'ya dağılmış Hıristiyan misyonerler ile birlikte Ermeni propagandasının Batı kamuoyuna iletilmesinde ve benimsetilmesinde büyük rol oynamışlardır.

Ermeniler, Türk halkına en büyük zararı, Birinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında giriştikleri katliamlarla vermişlerdir. Bu dönemde Ermeniler; Ruslar hesabına casusluk yapmış, seferberlik gereği yapılan askere alma çağrısına uymaksızın askerden kaçmış, askere gelip silah altına alınanlar ise silahları ile birlikte Rus ordusu saflarına geçerek, "vatana ihanet" suçunu topluca işlemişlerdir.

Daha seferberliğin başlangıcında, Türk birliklerine karşı saldırıya geçen Ermeni çeteleri, büyük katliamlara girişmiş, Türk köylerine baskınlar düzenlemek suretiyle sivil halka büyük zararlar vermişlerdir. Örneğin Van'ın Zeve Köyü'nün bütün halkı, kadın, çocuk ve yaşlı demeden, Ermeniler tarafından öldürülmüştür.

----------

